# Victor dog food



## Lisa Brooks (Jun 28, 2018)

Hey guys i know victor recently changed there food ingredients i wonder if its still a good brand too feed 
i need my puppy to be on something better then beniful puppy food and i herd great things about victor what is everyones thoughts


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I like it.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

My dog's still doing great on it.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Mine do well on it.


----------



## Lisa Brooks (Jun 28, 2018)

What bag does everyone use I'm thinking hi performance


----------



## Nursejulie (May 26, 2018)

I gave Macey high performance when I got her at 10 months . She just turned 2 and I'm transitioning her to the yellow bag ...can't remember what its called...still victor but it's got slightly more grain in it and about $10 less per bag. Victor food is great...she was pretty thin when I got her and has put on 13 lbs in a little over a year ....vet says she is perfect weight and proportion. Never had any problems with Victor but she never seemed to really love it.....she is also not very food driven, but she does seem to like the yellow bag food more.


----------



## JulBoh (Jun 11, 2019)

We really like Victor High Performance. My pup is 7 mos and came home from the breeder on it. Growing well and nice, firm stool!  We too will transition her when she's done growing to a Victor with some grain.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Mine's on Victor Professional now. He came from the breeder on Victor Nutra Pro.


----------



## Lisa Brooks (Jun 28, 2018)

thank u guys yea its super hard to keep luna looking full she looks pretty thin someone told me because her being so high energy that feeding her not the best food wont keep weight on her and i need to get better food that will get her filled out more 
i will be trying victor hi
pro


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Mines on Yukon river. Does great. She’s still a pup though. I have a question...why’s everyone seem to add grain?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

Nscullin said:


> Mines on Yukon river. Does great. She’s still a pup though. I have a question...why’s everyone seem to add grain?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Because grain free foods are believed to be linked to heart issues in some dogs...there's at least one BIG thread here... which is about that...do a search for.... grain free dog food and heart problems OR does my dog need taurine...I think you'll find your answers....


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Shane'sDad said:


> Because grain free foods are believed to be linked to heart issues in some dogs...there's at least one BIG thread here... which is about that...do a search for.... grain free dog food and heart problems OR does my dog need taurine...I think you'll find your answers....




Alright. Will do, but I’ve looked up the issue before. Linked to cardiomyopathy. But it seemed that from what I saw it wasn’t a definite link. I’ll do more research. Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Lisa Brooks said:


> thank u guys yea its super hard to keep luna looking full she looks pretty thin someone told me because her being so high energy that feeding her not the best food wont keep weight on her and i need to get better food that will get her filled out more
> i will be trying victor hi
> pro


Your dog is a puppy....how old is she? Have you heard of the "lanky adolescent stage?" It's normal for many dogs to be on the thin side when they're young and growing. The body will fill in later.


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

Nscullin said:


> Alright. Will do, but I’ve looked up the issue before. Linked to cardiomyopathy. But it seemed that from what I saw it wasn’t a definite link. I’ll do more research. Thank you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I think you're 100% correct...the jury is still out (to my knowledge) as far as if it is the grain free food or the fact that folks may be feeding a smaller amount of grain free than they would kibble with grain so the dogs aren't getting enough nutrients added by the manufacturer....i used to feed grain free but based on what I'd seen online i went back to food with grains.....I err to the side of caution as far as food in general and my dog's food....i'd like to think I'm trying to do the right thing but who knows ??.......in a couple months there'll likely be another study that says food WITH grains are harming dogs somehow.....just sayin'


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Shane'sDad said:


> I think you're 100% correct...the jury is still out (to my knowledge) as far as if it is the grain free food or the fact that folks may be feeding a smaller amount of grain free than they would kibble with grain so the dogs aren't getting enough nutrients added by the manufacturer....i used to feed grain free but based on what I'd seen online i went back to food with grains.....I err to the side of caution as far as food in general and my dog's food....i'd like to think I'm trying to do the right thing but who knows ??.......in a couple months there'll likely be another study that says food WITH grains are harming dogs somehow.....just sayin'




Agreed. I’m not against food with grain or switching to it. My dogs actually really seem to enjoy science diet. Which has grain in it. Not sure why they like it..? Gfs last shepherd ate the science diet so we’ve been mixing it in to try to get rid of it. They love it. I’m wondering if I should just start feeding that. They’re coats look great on the Yukon River. My 4.5month gsd pup is a little small about 35lbs but she is a female. I’ve never had a female before so I’m not sure what’s normal. So many options with food... it’s confusing lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmags (Nov 30, 2017)

They did make changes to most all the ingredients. Its still a better food than most out there. Some people didnt like the change and switched, some people dont mind and have dogs doing well on it. I dont really see any need for grain free so If I were still feeding it Id probably feed the professional, high pro, high energy, or performance forumula.


----------



## Soldes (May 15, 2018)

Red consumes Victor Hero Canine (has a GSD on the Green Package), and he has done well on it. Our equation is a simple one: Many knowledgeable folks recommend it, and the dog likes it. If an when evidence comes out, that it may not have good ingredients, then we will consider an alternative; But it has to be proven and solid evidence, not hearsay. Until then, we are very happy with the price point, and the fact that Red is a thriving dog, with firm daily body waste and a healthy looking coat.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Soldes said:


> Red consumes Victor Hero Canine (has a GSD on the Green Package), and he has done well on it. Our equation is a simple one: Many knowledgeable folks recommend it, and the dog likes it. If an when evidence comes out, that it may not have good ingredients, then we will consider an alternative; But it has to be proven and solid evidence, not hearsay. Until then, we are very happy with the price point, and the fact that Red is a thriving dog, with firm daily body waste and a healthy looking coat.



I looked at the hero formula also but opted not to go grain free as the link to heart disease hasn't been disproven. Though the control group of the study leaves a bit to be desired. Just curious why you opted for grain free. Thanks in advance for answering. 

Btw, great looking pup in your photo.


----------



## Champ234 (Mar 9, 2021)

I know this is an old thread but I’m considering putting my 11 month old Czech line German shepherd on victor food. I see nutra pro and hi pro are the most popular. Which would you guys recommend and from the time this thread was posted do you still use, and are satisfied with the food?


----------



## ChickiefromTN (Jun 16, 2020)

Champ234 said:


> I know this is an old thread but I’m considering putting my 11 month old Czech line German shepherd on victor food. I see nutra pro and hi pro are the most popular. Which would you guys recommend and from the time this thread was posted do you still use, and are satisfied with the food?


I feed Victor to my three. They do very well on it. I usually buy High Energy, Professional or Performance and have no complaints. My oldest girl was at the vet last week for PennHIP x-rays, an exam and shots. The vet remarked that she is in remarkable physical condition and her hip x-rays looked outstanding.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Champ234 (Mar 9, 2021)

ChickiefromTN said:


> I feed Victor to my three. They do very well on it. I usually buy High Energy, Professional or Performance and have no complaints. My oldest girl was at the vet last week for PennHIP x-rays, an exam and shots. The vet remarked that she is in remarkable physical condition and her hip x-rays looked outstanding.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Nice thanks for the info, I ordered a bag of the hi pro yesterday. Well see how it works out for me


----------

